
Ask HN: Are you able to actually get work done? If so, how? - exotree
I’m a WFH veteran, and I am even struggling to stay focused. The mental health toll from the news and rapid change has been a bit overwhelming, and it’s difficult to ignore the daily updates given that I work in tech. It’s increasingly feeling like a grind to keep going. Am I the only one feeling this way?
======
tartoran
Yes, it’s not easy to be productive with the current events unfolding into
unknown directions(pandemic, financial, food, wfh, etc). I am not a WFH
veteran and only recently started to work form home and so far I dont find it
too easy. I’d say if I put in 3-4 hours of solid work I’d call it a day. If I
happen to put in 8 consecutive hours of work, next day is ok to do less and
relax more. I worked from home in the past and I found it to be horrible until
I discovered that if i went to a public space like a Starbucks or other cafe
things were a lot more bearable. Not sure how long this pandemic situation
will last but Im already thinking I’ll be less productive than in the office
because I have more privacy there than at home. I have a 2 year old so im
kindof getting a break when not at home.

Also we live in a tiny one bedroom apt in NYC. Setup kindof sucks but it is
what it is. I dont even have any external monitor so I struggle on a 14”
lenovo laptop. The situation caught me completely unprepared...

------
exolymph
I haven't gotten a damn thing done in about a week. You're not alone.

